# Aufrüstung Fischteich: Pflanzenfilter oder doch technischer Filter?



## Biko (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde!
Wie ich in meinem letzten Thread schon geschrieben habe, habe ich heuer meinen kleinen Schwimmteich in einen Fischteich umgewandelt und nun auch Koi dort eingesetzt (siehe: Hätte gerne Koi, aber geht sich das aus?)
Momentan läuft alles gut und die Fische sind gesund und munter. Die Wasserwerte sind sehr gut und Algen halten sich im Zaum. 
Aber ich merke schon meinen Wunsch, vielleicht doch irgendwann mehr als nur 5 Koi zu halten  und deshalb überlege ich schon für nächstes Jahr ein Upgrade meines Teiches, damit die Wasserwerte auch weiterhin so gut bleiben. Ich denke, es könnten schon so 10-12 Koi bei 30.000L werden.  Dazu stehen zwei Varianten im Raum:
1. Ein Pflanzenfilter: Ein separater langer schmaler Graben, in dem das Wasser über etwa 10 Meter mit einer durchschnittliche Breite von 70-100cm in einem großen Bogen rund um eine Ecke meines Teiches fließt. Als Technik würde hier ein Luftheber zum Einsatz kommen (muss ja nur wenige cm höherer Wasserstand sein). Marke: Eigenbau 
2. Gekaufte Zusatztechnik: Trommelfilter mit Biokammer oder Vortex? Marke: teuer zugekauft 

Beide Varianten sind recht aufwendig, da ich in jedem Fall bauliche Maßnahmen wegen Hanglage brauche.

Nun meine Fragen:
- Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Pflanzenfilter bei einem Koiteich?
- Wenn Technik: Wie macht ihr das im Winter? Muss man da echt ein "Häuschen" drumherum bauen, damit das frostsicher wird?
- Ich speise täglich ca 1000L Frischwasser aus dem hauseigenen Schachtbrunnen ein ... macht das die beiden Überlegungen vielleicht ohnedies überflüssig?

Bin für Tipps und Erfahrungen dankbar. Und ich habe ja eine recht lange Planungszeit eingerechnet 

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian, an meinem Koiteich habe ich einen Pflanzenfilterbachlauf. Allerdings ist dieser einem Vorfilter und einem 3- Kammer Filter nachgeschaltet. Aber alleine schon der Bewuchs zeigt mir, dass da einiges in Biomasse umgewandelt wird. Ich hole da 2-3 mal im Jahr mehrere komplette große Pflanzen mitsamt der Wurzeln heraus, damit sich das Wasser dort nicht aufstaut.
Hier mal zur Verdeutlichung:

 
So sieht der Bewuchs zur Zeit im Pflanzenfilter aus. Die Pflanzen sind ungefähr 2m hoch!

Und jetzt noch ein Bild der gleichen Pflanzen am Teichrand:
 
Hier sind die meisten Pflanzen weniger als ein Meter hoch.

Ich habe damit jedenfalls gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber ich würde mich nicht alleine auf den Pflanzenfilter verlassen. Wenn die Koi größer sind, fliegt da schon eine Menge an Futter in den Teich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter,
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Da kann ich mir scho etwas vorstellen. Wie oft musst du den Pflanzenfilter reinigen? Ist das dann sehr aufwendig? Und läuft der Pflanzenfilter bei dir auch im Winter? Ich meine, bei uns hat es schon seit Jahren keine langen Frostperioden mehr....

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2020)

Ich habe einen Bachlauf als Pflanzenfilter.....einfache Pumpe auf 80 cm Tiefe. Die läuft auch im Winter jeden Morgen 15 min. Zeitschaltuhr. Ist seit 2013 nie eingefrohren.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/brauchte-boden-für-kinderpool.40682/#post-448302

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bachlauf-bauen-fast-ohne-natürliches-gefälle.47415/#post-549222

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/bau-eines-bachlaufes.43502/#post-483205


----------



## Biko (23. Juni 2020)

Bei dir läuft also nur eine Filterung über den beschriebenen Bachlauf (mit „Zwischenteichen“ in Trögen)? Ist ein sehr interessantes System!


----------



## PeBo (24. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Wie oft musst du den Pflanzenfilter reinigen? Ist das dann sehr aufwendig? Und läuft der Pflanzenfilter bei dir auch im Winter?


Hallo Hans-Christian, der Bachlauf ist bei mir auch als Wanne ausgeführt (ohne Gefälle). Deshalb steht auch bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe darin das Wasser. Unten drin liegt ein 10 Meter langes Drainagerohr im Ring. Das hat bei mir von der Länge genau hineingepasst, der Bachlauf ist 5m lang. Der Überlauf geht bei mir direkt in den Teich und dort dann mit einem DN 110 er Rohr mit aufgestecktem 67° Bogen (um die Strömung zu lenken) unter der Teichrandbepflanzung leicht schräg durch.
Einen Teil der Pflanzen hole ich wie schon oben beschrieben 2-3 mal im Jahr aus dem Pflanzenfilter, damit in der Mitte noch eine  „Rinne“ frei bleibt. Das ist in einer halben Stunde erledigt. Auch von der Trübung, die bei einer solchen Aktion natürlich den ganzen Teich betrifft, ist am nächsten Tag nichts mehr zu sehen.
Etwas aufwändiger ist die letzte Reinigung im Spätherbst, die ich dann zusammen mit dem Pflanzenrückschnitt auch am ganzen Teichrand durchführe. Das dauert inzwischen bei mir schon rund 3 Stunden. Danach entleere ich auch meinen kompletten Filter und nehme die Filteranlage erst im darauffolgenden Frühjahr wieder in Betrieb.
Da die Dachentwässerung meines Filterunterstandes auch in den Bachlauf geführt wird, ist dies im Winter die einzige Wasserbewegung im Winter im Pflanzenfilter. In diesem steht das Wasser aber immer mindestens 30cm hoch.
Hier mal die Winteransicht, ganz rechts sieht man auch etwas das gelbe Drainagerohr:






Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Peter!
Auf deinen Fotos sieht das sehr schön aus! 




PeBo schrieb:


> Unten drin liegt ein 10 Meter langes Drainagerohr im Ring.


um den Wasserfluss unter dem Substrat zu ermöglichen, oder strömt da Teichwasser ein?



PeBo schrieb:


> Etwas aufwändiger ist die letzte Reinigung im Spätherbst,


Ich hab hier in einigen Threads gelesen, man müsste alle paar Jahre (3-4) die gesamte Sedimentschicht aus dem Pflanzenfilter entfernen. Das hat mich etwas abgeschreckt, aber wenn's "nur" der Pflanzenrückschnitt ist... den muss ich ja sowieso am Teich auch machen und die Arbeit finde ich überschaubar.
Ich habe ja auch im Teich etwa 7-8 Quadratmeter Pflanzzone. Das würde sich mit dem Pflanzenfilter somit verdoppeln.

Was hast du denn als Bodensubstrat im Bach? Schotter, Kies, Sand? Und wie hoch?
Und wie viel L fließen da pro Stunde durch? Bei 10 m haben die Schwebstoffe genug Zeit, um sich abzusetzen. Da kann man ja schon einiges an Durchfluss zulassen, oder? Ich plane nämlich einen DN 200er Luftheber, der das Teichwasser etwa 15cm über die Oberfläche des Teiches heben soll und direkt in den Pflanzenfilter einläuft. Andere  Option wäre, dass ich meinen bereits vorhanden Skimmer vor den Pflanzenfilter schalte. Der läuft momentan mit etwa 12.000L pro Stunde. Allerdings hätte ich dann keine Absaugung am Teichboden, die in den Pflanzenfilter einmündet. Vielleicht könnte man ja auch beides kombinieren: Skimmer und Luftheber? 
Momentan saugt bei mir nur der Druckfilter am tiefsten Punkt im Teich ab - damit dieser nicht zu schnell zusetzt, spüle ich ihn alle paar Tage.


Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (24. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> um den Wasserfluss unter dem Substrat zu ermöglichen


Hallo Hans-Christian, ja genauso hatte ich mir das beim Bau vor einigen Jahren vorgestellt. Ich wollte damit auch erreichen, dass die Wurzeln der Pflanzen von unten durchströmt werden. Durch das Drainagerohr fließt aber leider nicht soviel Wasser, so dass ich auch oberhalb immer eine „Fließrinne“ freihalten muss. Aber das Pflanzenwachstum dort zeigt mir, dass es den Pflanzen gut tut und so mehr Biomasse erzeugen, die ich dem Wasser wieder entziehe durch Entnahme!


Biko schrieb:


> aber wenn's "nur" der Pflanzenrückschnitt ist...


Also im Pflanzenfilter reiße ich schon auch komplette Pflanzen mitsamt der Wurzeln heraus. Da die Pflanzen aber mittlerweile einfach so im Pflanzenfilter stehen, so ganz ohne Substrat, erweist sich das als sehr einfach. Die Pflanzen greife ich ganz unten und zieh diese mit einem beherzten Ruck heraus.



Biko schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als Bodensubstrat im Bach?


Am Anfang (das ganze existiert in der Form schon einige Jahre) habe ich nur Kieselsteine um die Pflanzen gelegt, damit diese etwas Halt haben. Inzwischen brauche ich das nicht mehr, da das Wurzelwerk sehr kräftig und verbreitet ist.
Beim Luftheber sind 15cm schon recht ambitioniert. Diese benötigst du aber gar nicht. So einen halben cm Gefälle pro Meter Bachlänge wäre bei ausreichender Breite meiner Meinung nach genug. Und der Luftheber arbeitet bei weniger Förderhöhe natürlich auch erheblich effizienter!

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2020)

Hier ist die gute fachliche Praxis ganz gut erklärt.
https://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/

Bei einem 30m³ Teich kann man ruhig auf 1:1 Umwälzung bei Koihaltung gehen.
Insbesondere, wenn man noch drin schwimmen will, mag man sicher keine schwimmenden Kotwürste oder Stinkeschlamm am Boden.

Sinnvoll ist letztendlich nur ein vernünftiger Umbau auf eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage mit

Bodenabläufen, Skimmer
mech. Filter wie TF / EBF
Pumpe (sparsame Motorpumpen- am besten trocken aufgestellte Trockenläufer wiremesh, flowfriend  oder ein Luftheber)
Biokammer mit z.B. __ Hel-X schwimmend

fertig.

Ein Pflanzenfilterteich ist immer ein weiterer "Wartungspunkt".
Bei mir bildet sich im 15m x 3m Pflanzenfilterteich (nur im Klarwasserrücklauf nach der Biokammer!) durch die dort stattfindenden Sedimentation der dort anfallernden Pflanzenreste etc. schwarzer Schlamm.

Den muß man 1- 2 mal im Jahr entsorgen. Impellerschlammsauger.
Und man muß dort regelmäßig Pflanzenmasse entsorgen- je nachdem was dort wächst und wuchert.

Man kann auch bei Koi im Teich selber Pflanzzonen anlegen. Habe ich auch und funktioniert. Diese sind dann kein "Wartungspunkt" zum Schlamm absaugen.

Je mehr Koi Du jetzt kaufst- desto größer muß dann die Lösung für eine Hälterung beim Umbau der Filter- und Pumpenanlage sein.....


Biko schrieb:


> Momentan läuft alles gut und die Fische sind gesund und munter.


Das kann sich schnell ändern.
__ Parasiten, Bakterien, Sauerstoffmangel, Nährstoffüberschuß und Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen...


----------



## PeBo (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Hans-Christian, entgegen der Erfahrung von Thorsten hatte ich noch niemals schwarzen Schlamm bei mir im Pflanzenfilter. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich keinerlei Substrat habe, und dass die Wurzeln von unten durchflutet werden.
Wenn ich Pflanzen herausziehe, sind da einfach nur weiße saubere Wurzeln zu sehen. Etwas Dreck wird dabei natürlich aufgewirbelt aber weder etwas schwarzes noch irgendwelche üblen Gerüche.
Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Pflanzen herausgezogen und davon mal ein Foto erstellt:
  
Eventuell liegt es auch daran, dass bei mir nur ca. alle 2 - 3 Stunden der Teichinhalt über den Filter geführt wird. Trotzdem sind bei mir 2 Jumbokoi mit je circa 80 cm Länge am Schwimmen (diese sind vor 12 Jahren als Babykoi mit 3-4 cm bei mir eingezogen). Allerdings halte ich mich bei der Besatzdichte ansonsten zurück.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Juni 2020)

Aquakultur

Der Schlamm entsteht bei mir durch die natürlich entstehenden "Bioabfall" der Pflanzen und liegt auf dem  eigentlichen Substrat (lehmhaltiger Sand) oben auf oder in der mittleren Rinne ohne Substrat.

Kein Teich ist gleich....


----------



## Biko (24. Juni 2020)

Sehr spannend, hier die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen zu lesen!
Peter, u hast ja mit 2 Jumbo-Kot doch eine recht niedrige Besatzdichte. Vielleicht ist das mit ein Grund, warum es bei dir so gut funktioniert. 
Thorsten zeigt da die "klassisch empfohlene" Techniklösung auf. Auch damit könnte ich mich gut anfreunden. Bodenabsaugung hat ja auch mein jetziger Filter schon. Um auf Schwerkraft umzustellen, müsste ich ein Loch in die bestehende Teichwand bohren ... davor habe ich doch einigen Bammel, denn ob das wieder dicht wird, steht in den Sternen. Aber theoretisch habe ich neben dem Teich Platz für eine 2x1m Grube (natürlich ausbetoniert), in der ich einen Trommelfilter mit großer Biokammer zur Hälfte eingraben könnte (die andere Hälfte müsste über Erde stehen, da ja meine Teichwand an dieser Stelle ca. 70cm über den Boden ragt). Ich frage mich nur, wie ich das Ding dann frostsicher bekomme???

Und da bleibt noch die Frage, wie eine tägliche Frischwasserzufuhr ds __ Filtersystem entlasten kann. Derzeit laufen etwa 1000L pro Tag über den hauseigenen Schachtbrunnen zu. Das könnte ich ggf. auch noch etwas steigern. Im Sommer wird sowieso der ganze Garten über den Teich bewässert, also geht nur wenig Wasser verloren.

Suche jene Lösung, die am nachhaltigsten aber auch effizientesten ist, und am wenigsten laufende Arbeit verursacht.

Mit der aktuellen Konstellation (Druckfilter und Frischwasser) erreiche ich gute Wasserwerte:
NO3      <10
NO2         0
GH           7
KH           8
Ph           7,2
Cl            0
PO4      <0,02 

Leitwert 445

Das sollte auch bei Koi Besatz so bleiben. Wie gesagt, derzeit nur 5 kleine Tosai drinnen, aber so gut, wie sie mir gefallen, wird sich das wohl in den nächsten Jahren ändern und da will ich gewappnet sein!

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (24. Juni 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Peter, u hast ja mit 2 Jumbo-Kot doch eine recht niedrige Besatzdichte.


Jumbo - Kot machen die zwar auch , aber insgesamt habe ich 5 Koi auf rund 14m³ Teichinhalt. Mehr soll es auch nicht werden. Falls die kleinen Koi auch so groß werden, werde ich eher noch 1 oder 2 abgeben. Man kann auch mit wenigen Koi den Teich genießen, und das durchzählen ist dann auch einfacher . 
Einen Bodenablauf habe ich auch bei mir, aber ansonsten betreibe ich den Teich gepumpt. Aber auch da halten sich die laufenden Kosten in Grenzen (als Ausgleich habe ich eine Guerilla Photovoltaik Anlage mit 2 Modulen, die erzeugt in der Teichsaison mehr Strom als ich insgesamt benötige). Vielleicht solltest du diese Möglichkeit (gepumpt) auch in deine Überlegung einschließen. Bei einer gepumpten Filteranlage kannst du diese auch besser im Winter stilllegen und kalt überwintern, was dann auch wieder Energie spart und deinen Koi die aus meiner Sicht erforderliche Winterruhe ermöglicht (da denken aber manche Koiteich Besitzer auch anders).



Biko schrieb:


> Derzeit laufen etwa 1000L pro Tag über den hauseigenen Schachtbrunnen zu.



Bei soviel Wasserwechsel würde ich an deiner Stelle erst einmal bei deinen 5 Koi bleiben und dieses Jahr das ganze beobachten und kennenlernen. Schließlich sind die ja noch klein und dein Teich so groß, dass da kein dringender Handlungsbedarf vorliegt. Du kannst auch noch in 3 Jahren umbauen .
Wenn ich etwas über die Jahre gelernt habe, dann ist es geduldig sein, beobachten und genießen.

Ich halte es dabei wie René @troll20 
 oder wegen mir auch 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (24. Juni 2020)

Du hat Recht, Peter! Ich werde jetzt mal die Füße still halten und einfach mal diese Saison beobachten, wie sich alles so entwickelt. Momentan läuft's ja gut 
Aber planen geht trotzdem , das gehört ja irgendwie zu diesem Hobby dazu 

Momentan gefällt mir die Version mit einem gepumpten Trommelfilter und danach einem kleinen Bachlauf am besten. Ansiedelungsfläche für "gute" Bakterien bietet mein Teich ja durch die ca. 8m2 Pflanzzone mit -5 bis -30cm, die Strukturierung und die große Flachwaserzone (-80-100cm) mit grobem Schotter als Bodengrund. Da braucht es nicht unbedingt noch einen Biofilter.
Auch das Argument mit gepumpter Version und kalt überwintern leuchtet mir ein!
In diesem Sinne und 

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (24. Juni 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Jumbo - Kot


Jetzt seh ich‘s erst! 
Das macht meine schlaue Autokorrektur


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo.


Biko schrieb:


> Bei 10 m haben die Schwebstoffe genug Zeit, um sich abzusetzen. Da kann man ja schon einiges an Durchfluss zulassen, oder?


Auf 10 m Länge können sich Schwebstoffe aber nur absetzen, wenn es langsam und ruhig durchströmt wird. Irgendwo stand dazu auch mal eine Zahl, weiß nur nicht wo und wie die war. 0,2-0,3 m/sec oder so ??? Vielleicht wissen das die Anderen genauer!



Biko schrieb:


> Ich plane nämlich einen DN 200er Luftheber, der das Teichwasser etwa 15cm über die Oberfläche des Teiches heben soll und direkt in den Pflanzenfilter einläuft.


15 cm Höhe über Normalwasserstand ist schon sehr viel und in meinen Augen nicht zu vergleichen, mit der gedachten Hebehöhe, wenn ein Luftheber den Wasserstand in Filter und Schacht absenkt. DN 200 halte ich bei "Förderhöhe" auch eher für nachteilig, da man sehr viel Luft braucht, um Förderhöhe zu erzeugen. In den Fall sehe ich bessere Chancen bei kleinerer Rohrquerschnitten mit entsprechend (angemessen) viel Luft. Der @wander-falke hat bei seinem Teichprojekt, den Bachlauf mit einem Luftheber versorgt. Vielleicht schaust Du dort nochmal in die Bau-Doku rein oder er liest hier gar mal mit und kann dazu was sagen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Der @wander-falke hat bei seinem Teichprojekt, den Bachlauf mit einem Luftheber versorgt. Vielleicht schaust Du dort nochmal in die Bau-Doku rein oder er liest hier gar mal mit und kann dazu was sagen.


Oder man schaut mal zu den Holländern / Belgier nach der Filterung mit umgedrehtem Spaltsieb. Von dem man ja auch wie bei einem anschließenden Bachlauf weiter geht.


----------



## Biko (26. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt noch einige Luftheber-Projekte hier im Forum angesehen und merke schon, das wird bei mir so nicht umsetzbar sein  Und Wenn im Filterteich 2m hohe Büsche wachsen (wie Peter es am Foto gezeigt hat), dann sehe ich auch nichts mehr von meinem Teich, denn der Bach ginge nur im Halbkreis um den Teich herum.

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke und Aufwand vs. Nutzen abwäge, desto mehr tendiere ich momentan doch zu einem technischen __ Filtersystem... Da sind Aufwand und Kosten überschaubar und es läuft dann doch wartungsfreier. Da gibt es recht interessante Kombilösungen (Trommel mit Helix Biokammer), die auch platzsparend untergebracht werden können. Aus den Niederlanden gibt es da einen Produzenten.... (den hier sicherlich alle kennen), der eine passende Anlage mit 35.000l / h Durchfluss anbietet. Damit wäre eine stündliche Umwälzung des Teichs gewährleistet.
Meine ursprüngliche Intention war ja den Teich für die in den nächsten Jahren  größer werdenden Koi weiterhin passend zu gestalten (Wasserqualität).

Hat hier im Forum eigentlich schon mal jemand eine gepumpte Filteranlage probiert, bei der die Pumpe trocken außerhalb des Teichs, aber unterhalb der Wasserhöhe steht? Funktioniert das mit der Ansaugen, oder bilden sich da immer wieder Luftblasen, die sich irgendwann am höchsten Punkt des Ansaugrohres sammeln und den Sog unterbrechen? Also Absaugung mit Rohr an tiefster Stelle, dann Rohr im U über Teichrand (ist ja bei mir ein Hochteich) und dahinter, unterhalb des Wasserstandes aber außerhalb des Teichs, eine Pumpe die dann den TF speist. Hirngespinst oder funktioniert sowas? Die Idee dahinter wäre, dass ich eine 220V Pumpe verwenden könnte, die wesentlich stärker und Gleichzeit billiger (+ regelbar) wäre, als die 12V Versionen, die ich momentan verwende (meine Kids plantschen manchmal im Teich, da will ich keine 220V drin).

Fragen über Fragen....

Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo!
Zwei Wochen lang leben die 5 Koi nun bereits gemeinsam mit meinem alten Fischbestand bei mir im Teich. 
Und ich merke schon, dass durch den vielen Futtereintrag (auch wenn es nur etwa 30-50 Gramm pro Tag sind) mein bisheriger __ Filtersystem an seine Grenzen stößt. Möglicher Weise muss es sich auch erst neu einstellen, aber bisher hatte ich meine Fische mit Ausnahme des Sterlets gar nicht gefüttert, denn der Teich hat ausreichend Futter bereit gestellt.
Daraus ergibt sich, dass ich mein Filterausbauprojekt doch schon im Juli 2020 umsetzen möchte, um hier keine Gefahr einzugehen.

Von der Idee des Pflanzenfilters habe ich mich zwischenzeitlich verabschiedet und ich plane einen Trommelfilter und eine Helix Biokammer (siehe meinen Post weiter oben).

Neben dem Teich geht ein 80cm schmaler Weg zwischen Teichwand und einer weiteren kleinen Stützmauer. Daraus ergibt sich die Möglichkeit, in diesen "Graben" einen Filtergraben zu integrieren. Dieser wäre ca 100cm tief, 80 cm breit und max. 200cm lang. In jedem Fall muss das Wasser in den Graben gepumpt werden - ein nachträglicher Durchbruch für Schwerkraft kommt nicht in Frage.

Hier mal eine Skizze dazu:
(in Schwarz der gemauerte Hochteich, in Grün die Pflanzzonen zwischen 5 und 40cm tief und in Rot die bestehende Technik)
 

Nun habe ich verschiedene Überlegungen und möchte euch mal nach euren Meinungen fragen!

Variante 1 wäre, ich stelle in diesen Graben einen fertigen Kombi Filter (Trommel mit Biokammer) rein.
Variante 2 wäre, ich stelle einen gekauften TF vorne rein und mauere dahinter ein Biokammer-Becken
Variante 3 wäre, ich stelle zu Beginn ein Spaltsieb rein und mauere dahinter eine Biokammer
Variante 4 wäre, ich kaufe TF und Biokammer separat und stelle diese hintereinander in den Graben
Variante 5 wäre, .... weiß ich nicht 

Mein Ziel ist sauberes Wasser auch bei möglicher Weise größerem Koibestand und möglichst wenig Reinigungsaufwand.
Von der Pumpleistung stelle ich mir eine stündliche Umwälzung des Teiches vor, also etwa 30.000 L pro Stunde.  Absaugung im Tiefwasserbereich, Ausströmung so, dass eine gute Zirkulation entsteht.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps für mich? Was würdet ihr umsetzen - und warum?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (1. Juli 2020)

Habe mal deine Zeichnung missbraucht und andere Tiefen eingezeichnet 
Pflanzen Filter nach rechts.
Strömung ist blau.
  
Diese Tiefe von 1,6 in der Tiefenzone und 0,6 in der Flachzone ist besser.


----------



## Biko (1. Juli 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> und andere Tiefen eingezeichnet


Hallo Ron, danke für deine Skizze, aber mein Teich besteht ja schon seit 8 Jahren und die Tiefen sind vorgegeben, da auch innen gemauert. Als ich dazumal mit dem Minibagger die Grube für den Teich ausgehoben habe, bin ich in ca 50cm Tiefe unvermutet auf ein vom Vorbesitzer offensichtlich vor vielen Jahren zugeschüttetes kleines betoniertes Schwimmbecken (ca. 2,5x4m) gestoßen. Dieses habe ich ausgebessert und rundherum den neuen Hochteich gemauert. Dadurch haben sich die beiden Tiefen von 180 und 100 cm ergeben. Das "alte" Becken ist jetzt der Tiefwasserbereich und die neue Hülle herum der Flachwasserbereich und die Pflanzzonen.


----------



## Biko (5. Juli 2020)

So, habe mich entschieden: Es wird ein Kombifilter mit 40x50er Trommelfilter und danach 150L bewegte 13er __ Hel-X. Vorgesehen bis max 35000l/h Durchfluss.  Gespeist wird das ganze von zwei 12V Pumpen (DM LV 12000 für den Skimmer und Prime Vario 22000 für die Bodenabsaugung).
Nachdem man sich bei DVS sogar in gewissem Rahmen aussuchen kann, wo die Abläufe im Filtermodul gebohrt werden, passt das ganze wunderbar an den von mir zugedachten Platz. 
Was meint ihr? Das sollte passend dimensioniert sein. Bedenken?

Noch eine Frage an die Profis: Reichen zwei 110er Ablaufrohre für oben beschriebenen Pumpen (nominal bis 34.000L) bei einem gepumpten Filter, dessen Ablauf etwa 30cm über Teichpegel steht, oder sollte ich sicherheitshalber gleich einen dritten 110er Ablauf vorbereiten? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass im Ablauf (ohne Druck) ein 110er-Rohr maximal 10000L pro Stunde schafft.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2020)

Tipp nehme 17 ner __ Hel-x, das verstopft nicht so stark.


----------



## Biko (6. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Tipp! 
Damit sinkt aber die mögliche Filteroberfläche, oder?
Wie oft reinigst du das __ Hel-X?


----------



## samorai (6. Juli 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Damit sinkt aber die mögliche Filteroberfläche, oder?



Mag sein aber durchaus hast du auch Gewinn, denn der hydraulische Druck nimmt im Filter sebst ab. 
Kann das Wasser leichter durch Filter Medien ergibt sich auch eine bessere O2 Aufnahme für das WASSER und BAKTERIEN.

Säuberung jede Woche, umrühren und die Blubbersteine richtig aufdrehen dabei, dann sauge ich den Absatz am Grund weg.


----------



## Biko (6. Juli 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Profis: Reichen zwei 110er Ablaufrohre für oben beschriebenen Pumpen (nominal bis 34.000L) bei einem gepumpten Filter, dessen Ablauf etwa 30cm über Teichpegel steht, oder sollte ich sicherheitshalber gleich einen dritten 110er Ablauf vorbereiten? Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass im Ablauf (ohne Druck) ein 110er-Rohr maximal 10000L pro Stunde schafft.



Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Zacky (6. Juli 2020)

Na Ahnung ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber ich habe bei mir am Teich halt festgestellt, dass durch so ein DN 110 ohne viel Überstauung etwa 8500-9000 l/h abfließen können. Mit etwas mehr Überstauung erhöht sich etwas der Druck auf das Rohr und das Wasser fließt unwesentlich schneller und somit mehr. Nominal 34.000 l/h mit 2 oder 3 110er Rohre sehe ich da etwas kritisch entgegen. In meiner aktuellen Filterkonstellation an einem Teich habe ich bei ca. 54-56.000 l/h den Auslauf über 8 x DN 110 realisiert. Am anderen Teich mit ca. 34.000 l/h geht das Wasser über 2 x DN 110 und 1 x DN 200 zurück, wobei ich hier eher nur das 200er als Bemessungsgröße nehmen würde, da die 110er in eine Kiesdrainageleitung drücken, welche schon stark zugewachsen ist, so dass ich denke, das da nicht mal mehr 5000 l/h durchgehen.

Also tendenziell würde ich bei einem reinen Schwerkraftauslauf für 34.000 l/h mit mind 4 x DN 110 rechnen und bei Bedarf lieber einen Rücklauf sperren, wenn es sich besser macht. Nachträglich eine Leitung einbauen, ist da sicherlich deutlich aufwändiger.


----------



## Biko (7. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Tipp, Zacky!


Zacky schrieb:


> mind 4 x DN 110


 Der DVS ist für bis zu 35000L Durchfluss ausgelegt und hat serienmäßig nur 3 x DN 110 Ausgänge   Die Abläufe werden ja bei mir ab Werk auf die Breitseite des Tanks verlegt - werde mal anfragen, ob man gleich einen vierten Ablauf bohren lassen kann.

Das wäre meine ursprüngliche Planung gewesen:


----------



## Zacky (7. Juli 2020)

Du kannst ja auch fragen, ob sie statt der 3 x DN 110 auf die kurze Seite, 2 x DN 160 auf die kurze Seite bauen könnten. Der Platz könnte da fast reichen, denke ich. Bei DN 160 bekommt man schon an die 17.500 l/h in Schwerkraft durch, dazu weniger Reibungsfläche. Bei kurzen Verbindungen zur nachfolgenden Helix-Biokammer sollte es auch noch ganz gut funktionieren, wobei ich den TF die 35.000 l/h gepumpt nicht zutraue. Hätte ich Bammel, dass das Wasser zu schnell in der Trommelkammer ansteigt, bevor sie gespült wird. Bei 2 x DN 160 könnten die 30.000-35.000 l/h dann evtl. schon gut durchgehen. Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt jedoch immer.


----------



## Biko (9. Juli 2020)

Habe bei DVS nachgefragt: 160er Bohrungen machen sie nicht, aber sie bereiten einen vierten DN110er Ausgang vor. Die Ausgänge werden dann gleich für meine Aufstellung an der richtigen Seite gebohrt, damit möglichst wenige Winkel für das abfließende Wasser notwendig sind. 
Lieferzeit dafür 6 Wochen 
Na dann kann ich wenigstens zuvor in Ruhe alles vorbereiten und den Graben mauern, damit anschließend alles schön kühl und gleichzeitig frostsicher steht.


----------



## Biko (3. Aug. 2020)

So! Die letzten Tage genutzt und die Mauer-Arbeiten für die neue Filteranlage betoniert. Geworden ist's nun doch eine kleine hangseitige Terrasse, auf der dann später noch ein Häuschen (LxBxH 300*130*110cm) für die Filteranlage entsteht, welches dann auch noch frostsicher isoliert wird. 
Hier mal die ersten Impressionen von den Bauarbeiten. Aufgrund der Hanglage und des nachträglichen Anbaus war eine sehr aufwändige Konstruktion notwendig. Die Terrasse spannt sich ohne zusätzliche Säule zwischen zwei Stützmauern, weshalb auch einiges an Bewehrung eingesetzt wurde. Die Verschalung inkl. der temporären Stützen verbleibt nun noch 3 Wochen, bis der Beton vollkommen durchgehärtet ist und die Decke selbsttragend wird. like


----------



## Biko (7. Sep. 2020)

Es ist soweit!  Die neue Filteranlage mit Trommelfilter und anschließender Biostufe mit 150l 13er Her-X hat ihren Betrieb aufgenommen.
Gespeist wird der Filter mit einer 24.000er Pumpe vom Teichgrund und einer 12.00er Pumpe vom Skimmer. Der Rücklauf funktioniert über 3 Stück 110er Rohre, die 1x an der Oberfläche und 2x im tieferen Bereich und am Teichgrund ausströmen. Das ergibt eine schöne Strömung, die wie ein Vortex den Mist zur Absaugung im Tiefbereich treibt. Das Ergebnis ist beeindruckend! Ich hatte noch nie so kristallklares Wasser! like
In den kommenden Tagen entsteht noch eine kleine Holzhütte rund um die Filternlage, damit sie vor Hitze & Frost geschützt ist.

Muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich doch etwas überrascht war, als ich den Filter erstmals vor mir sah ... der Kasten ist riesig  und wenn man sowas im Nachhinein verbaut, muss man schon einiges an Platz bereitstellen. Aber so ist das eben, wenn sich ein Teich über die Jahre hinweg "entwickelt" 
Gruß,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (8. Sep. 2020)

Und weiter geht es 
Der erste Teil der Einhausung steht


----------



## Biko (9. Sep. 2020)

Noch eine Frage an die Community: 
Ich habe die Schaumstoffelemente vom alten Druckfilter als "Impfung" in die Biokammer des neuen Filters zum __ Hel-X gelegt. Was meint ihr, wie lange sollten die dort verbleiben, bevor ich sie endgültig entsorgen kann? Ich wäre so von ca. 2 Wochen ausgegangen...

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (9. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Ich wäre so von ca. 2 Wochen ausgegangen...


In diesem Zeitrahmen würde ich auch denken, bei den Wassertemperaturen die wir zur Zeit noch haben.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2020)

Guten Morgen Hans- Christian,

Was ich würden Bildern vermisse ist ein WPS (Wasserpegelschalter) der verhindert das dein Teich komplett leer gepumpt wird, bei einem Rohrbruch.
Oder war er einfach nur nicht zu sehen?


----------



## Biko (11. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was ich würden Bildern vermisse ist ein WPS (Wasserpegelschalter) der verhindert das dein Teich komplett leer gepumpt wird, bei einem Rohrbruch.
> Oder war er einfach nur nicht zu sehen?



... an den habe ich bisher eigentlich nicht gedacht. Gibt's da Empfehlungen? 
An meinen Aquarien habe ich seit 40 Jahren Außenfilter und da ist noch nie einer leck geworden. Ist das beim Teich wirklich ein Risiko?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2020)

Empfehlung 
Ich habe den:
  
Simpel und zielführend.
Und bei gepumpten Teichen besonders mit Pumpen am Teich Boden und einer Umwälzung von mehr als einmal alle 6 Stunden in meinen Augen unbedingt erforderlich.
Auch wenn ich mich viele Jahre dagegen gesträubt habe.
Aber den Teich zweimal in einem Jahr bei fast leer zu sehen, ist sch..... 
Einmal Leitung.durchgebissen und einmal Schlauchschelle gelöst und Schlauch abgerutscht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Sep. 2020)

@troll20 
Danke für den Tip
Bis vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich meine Pumpe in 50cm Tiefe zu liegen.
Auf Grund vieler Beiträge hier liegt sie jetzt ganz unten im Teich. Daran das der Teich bei einem Leck leer gepumpt werden könnte
hatte ich gar nicht mehr gedacht.
Hab eben so ein Teil bestellt.
Grüsse
Silvio


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip


Dafür nicht, denn dafür ist die Gemeinschaft doch da


----------



## Biko (12. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich habe den:


Habe mir gerade das selbe Gerät bestellt. 
Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Biko (16. Sep. 2020)

So liebe Community, hier noch ein abschließender Bericht über das Projekt Trommelfilter und Biostufe!
Geworden ist es ein DVS Trommelfilter mit anschließender Biologie mit 150 l bewegten Helix 13er.
Dazu die bereits beschriebenen zwei Pumpen die einen Skimmer  Und eine Boden Absaugung betreiben sowie eine 75 W UV C Tauchlampe.
Auf eure Empfehlung hin habe ich mir auch einen WPS eingebaut.

Umhüllt habe ich den gesamten Filter nun mit einem Holzhaus, das mit 8 cm Styropor gedämmt ist und obendrauf begehbares Riffelblech hat. Von der oben hat man einen wunderbaren Überblick über den gesamten Teich!
Jetzt heißt es erst mal wieder genießen am Teich!

hier noch ein paar Fotos:
               



Beste Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (17. Sep. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Umhüllt habe ich den gesamten Filter nun mit einem Holzhaus, das mit 8 cm Styropor gedämmt ist


Die Isolierung dürfte wirklich gut funktionieren. Obwohl es in der Nacht bei uns schon auf 12 Grad abgekühlt hat, war der Temperatur-Tiefstwert im Filterhaus in der Nacht bei 28 Grad 
Die zwei Trafos für die 12V-Pumpen produzieren ordentlich Wärme und wirken wie eine Heizung . Da wird die Abwärme wenigstens gleich sinnvoll genützt 
Und nachdem mein Teich auch heuer im Sommer meist nur so zwischen 20 und 23 Grad hatte, freue ich mich, wenn das Wasser auch im Sommer ein wenig aufgeheizt wird.

Bin gespannt, welche Temperaturen sich im Winter im Filterhaus einstellen...


----------



## Koiteich2013 (4. Mai 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Jumbo - Kot machen die zwar auch , aber insgesamt habe ich 5 Koi auf rund 14m³ Teichinhalt. Mehr soll es auch nicht werden. Falls die kleinen Koi auch so groß werden, werde ich eher noch 1 oder 2 abgeben. Man kann auch mit wenigen Koi den Teich genießen, und das durchzählen ist dann auch einfacher .
> Einen Bodenablauf habe ich auch bei mir, aber ansonsten betreibe ich den Teich gepumpt. Aber auch da halten sich die laufenden Kosten in Grenzen (als Ausgleich habe ich eine Guerilla Photovoltaik Anlage mit 2 Modulen, die erzeugt in der Teichsaison mehr Strom als ich insgesamt benötige). Vielleicht solltest du diese Möglichkeit (gepumpt) auch in deine Überlegung einschließen. Bei einer gepumpten Filteranlage kannst du diese auch besser im Winter stilllegen und kalt überwintern, was dann auch wieder Energie spart und deinen Koi die aus meiner Sicht erforderliche Winterruhe ermöglicht (da denken aber manche Koiteich Besitzer auch anders).
> 
> 
> ...




Hast du die Anlage einfach an die steckdose angeschlossen? Musstest Du irgendwas genehmigen lassen? Beziehst Du irgendeine Förderung?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## PeBo (4. Mai 2021)

Nein Heiko, gefördert wird da nichts. Theoretisch muss man auch so eine Mini-Anlage bei der Bundesnetzagentur und beim örtlichen Stromversorger anmelden, macht aber meines Wissens nach kaum jemand.
Im Winter bringt die Anlage recht wenig und im Sommer habe ich durch UVC, Pumpen und Belüftung am Teich soviel Grundverbrauch, dass ich nichts ins Netz einspeise. Für etwaige Einspeisung ins Stromnetz bekommst du halt keine Erstattung — sehe ich also als Spende an den Energieversorger. Meine Nachbarn würden dann den Strom verbrauchen und der Energieversorger würde die Rechnung stellen. Aber ich habe bei mir bisher nur einmal beobachtet, dass der Zähler fast stehen geblieben ist.
Lies mal hier , ganz nach unten scrollen wegen Erklärungen.

Gruß Peter

PS: die Anlage amortisiert sich bereits nach ca. 4 Jahren. Wer sich so etwas nicht anschafft ist selber schuld.


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Wer sich so etwas nicht anschafft ist selber schuld.


Moin Peter,

na ja, der sollte dann aber die gängigen Vorschriften schon einhalten. Klick hier Das EVU will schon wissen was in seinem Netz geschieht, und wo ein möglich aufgetretener Schaden einzugrenzen ist.


----------



## PeBo (5. Mai 2021)

Hallo Lollo, dass ist wirklich eine kleine Anlage, mit einer Spitzenleistung von unter 600 Watt. Die Jahres Einspeisungsleistung beträgt weniger als 10% meines Stromverbrauchs.
Ich muss ja auch nicht mein EVU anrufen, wenn ich abends mal mein Schlafzimmer mit einem 2000Watt Heizlüfter eine Stunde lang aufheize, nur weil ich noch was vor habe 

Und ich zitiere mal aus deinem Link:
 „Die Beauftragung eines Elektrikers ist nicht erforderlich, wenn die steckerfertige PV-Anlage über eine Gesamtleistung von max. 600 Watt verfügt und über eine Energiesteckvorrichtung angeschlossen wird.“

Ansonsten hast du ja recht, nach den Vorschriften soll man wie schon geschrieben seine Anlage registrieren und den Versorger informieren.
Ich möchte hier keinesfalls dazu aufrufen, Vorschriften zu umgehen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (5. Mai 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> und über eine* Energiesteckvorrichtung* angeschlossen wird.“



Hallo Peter,

genau alleine dafür braucht man(n) den Fachmann, denn die Einspeisung über eine Schukosteckdose ist nicht zulässig. Klick hier

Wenn alles schon vorhanden ist, Beispiel brauchst du natürlich keinen.

Ich habe so ein System noch nicht (bin Elektrofachmann ) habe aber schon länger darüber nachgedacht, schon um damit den Energieverbrauch des Teiches zu kompensieren, irgend wann klappt das vielleicht.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Mai 2021)

Die Einspeisung über eine Schuko Steckdose ist wohl ein Graubereich und nicht klar geregelt.
Die Netzbetreiber wünschen sich leider immer sehr viel.
Und versuchen über Normen die keine Gesetze sind Druck zu machen.
Zumindest sollte jeder einen Elektriker Fragen bevor man die Anlage auf einen Endstromkreis legt.
Damit dieser nicht überlasten kann wenn Verbraucher und PV zusammen die Leitung nutzen 
Letzt Endlich muss eine Elektrische Anlage sicher sein.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (6. Mai 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Einspeisung über eine Schuko Steckdose ist wohl ein Graubereich und nicht klar geregelt.
> Die Netzbetreiber wünschen sich leider immer sehr viel.
> Und versuchen über Normen die keine Gesetze sind Druck zu machen.
> Zumindest sollte jeder einen Elektriker Fragen bevor man die Anlage auf einen Endstromkreis legt.
> ...



Wie soll sich die Leitung überlasten? Ich will die 600 watt Anlage, die 3 Ampere liefert, über die Sicherung für die Garage laufen lassen.  An diesem Stromkreis sind die Pumpen für den Teich angeschlossen,  die zusammen ebenfalls 600 Watt verbrauchen. Also nochmals 3 Ampere.  Somit habe ich nochmals 10 Ampere zu verbraten bevor die Sicherung auslöst.


----------



## lollo (6. Mai 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Einspeisung über eine Schuko Steckdose ist wohl ein Graubereich und nicht klar geregelt.



Moin,

ich denke doch, seit 2018 gibt es da schon Vorgaben der DIN VDE 0100-551 (VDE 0100-551):2017-02, 551.7.2 Klick hier die es regeln.



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Die Netzbetreiber wünschen sich leider immer sehr viel.



würdest du an deinem Eigentum jeden machen lassen, was dieser sich gerade vorstellt am Netz zu verändern? 



Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Und versuchen über Normen die keine Gesetze sind Druck zu machen.



schon alleine im § 49 des Energiewirtschaftsgesetz (EnWG) unter (1) und  (2) sowie 1. ist die Einhaltung dieser Normen und Regeln festgeschrieben.
Klick hier


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo Koiteich, ich meinte auch nicht dein Bauvorhaben, sondern allgemein Elektrische Anlagen.
Genau was du da schreibst sollte jeder der eine MiniPV Anlage über den Schuko Stecker anschließen möchte ermitteln.
Damit man weiß wieviel Luft für andere Geräte bleibt.
Bei dir passt ja alles..


----------



## Teichfreund77 (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo Lollo,
die Anlage befindet sich ja auf der Verbraucher Seite, hinter dem Zähler ist der EVU raus.
Bei 600Watt sollte so gut wie nie eine Einspeisung erfolgen, damit auch nicht ins Netz. 
Und falls doch Strom ins Netz fließen sollte kommt er nicht weit, maximal bis zum Nachbarn.

Ja, im Energiewirtschaftsgesetz sind diese Regeln und Normen Festgeschrieben,
das eine Elektrische Anlage nach dem Anerkannten Regeln der Technik zu errichten ist.
Das hatte ich ja oben schon geschrieben, Sie muss sicher sein. 
Diese Regeln müssen nicht 1 zu 1 umgesetzt werden, sondern die Sicherheit muss deiner Anlage muss dem entsprechen.

In der Praxis ist das sehr Oft so, da sich die Din Normen nicht so umsetzen lassen.
Du kannst das Natürlich so machen, das muss nur jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Und bei einem Schaden auch der Versicherung Plausibel erklären können.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (9. Mai 2021)

Gibt's einen Schalter der automatisch bei wenig Sonne Verbraucher ausschaltet?


----------

